# Apical Tooth Block



## bdiazdeleon (Oct 30, 2017)

Is there a CPT code for a dental apical block (just injecting by the tooth root) for professional billing?

Thank you!


----------



## ahinman (Oct 30, 2017)

64402


----------



## kak6 (Nov 6, 2017)

You would use 64400


----------

